# Rear leg catches.........



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Are animals more likely to pull out in a rear leg catch situation? I have caught 6 bobcats this year, and for sure have missed 5 (hair). From the looks of the sets they are powering out with their front feet (scratch marks). I am guideing them the best I can with briars and sticks, but am wondering what could be done to ensure that front paw catch. I am offsetting left or right 8" to 12", even a few straight on the dirt holes. I set a double trap set today. Maybe this is something that others have encountered. Thanks!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

rangeman said:


> Are animals more likely to pull out in a rear leg catch situation?


I think it depends on the animal. I dont have Bobcats but I think a front pad catch would be ideal for canines. On dryland **** I always try for a back foot catch. I lose very few big boar **** with a back foot catch.


----------

